# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Santa Brought Me a Glock 19 Gen4!!

## DonGlock26

Sweet!! I have a Glock 19 Gen4 to keep my G-17 Gen4 company.

----------

Daily Bread (12-26-2014),freyasman (12-25-2014),Old Ridge Runner (12-26-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-25-2014),squidward (12-25-2014),usfan (12-25-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Dammit

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-25-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Purdy!

Use it in good health.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-25-2014)

----------


## squidward

Santa is a good man.

----------

DonGlock26 (12-25-2014),Old Ridge Runner (12-26-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-25-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

That is proof positive you've been a good little poster this year!

 :Big Grin: 

And did Santa also leave you any ammo?

----------

DonGlock26 (12-25-2014)

----------


## squidward

Browning_A-5_Light_Twelve.jpgSanta brought me one of these.

----------

DonGlock26 (12-25-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Good for you, Don! I'm glad you got a nice gun like that. Well done.

Santa's a cool ole dude. I think he loves America.

----------

DonGlock26 (12-25-2014),freyasman (12-25-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-25-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Good for you, Don! I'm glad you got a nice gun like that. Well done.
> 
> Santa's a cool ole dude. I think he loves America.



*"Santa's a cool ole dude. I think he loves America."
*
Best Post Award nominee.

 :Applause: 

Gives me a twinge.

A nice twinge.

 :Big Grin: 


PK

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-26-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

LOL :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## freyasman

> Sweet!! I have a Glock 19 Gen4 to keep my G-17 Gen4 company.


Very cool.... Congrats.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## usfan

> Attachment 7078Santa brought me one of these.


Nice!  looks like browning a5's.  I've got an old one that shoots like new.

I got a para 14.45 1911 for my main xmas present, then a turkish shotgun went on sale (a benelli clone) that i couldn't pass up.

Congrats to don on the g-19.  I have had that exact model (gen 4) when they first came out.. a very reliable, compact, & good all around size pistol.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-26-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-26-2014)

----------


## squidward

> Nice!  looks like browning a5's.  I've got an old one that shoots like new.


yes, the light twelve. From the serial#, it appears to be a 1950, FN Belgium.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

That is cool.

----------


## DonGlock26

> That is proof positive you've been a good little poster this year!
> 
> 
> 
> And did Santa also leave you any ammo?



Oh my yes.  :Thumbsup20: 

I'm getting some Ameriglo I-Dot night sights for it.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-26-2014)

----------


## usfan

> yes, the light twelve. From the serial#, it appears to be a 1950, FN Belgium.


very nice old shotguns.. mine is a 1956, which were made by fn in belgium, but has a later model miroku (japanese) barrel.  A previous owner must have switched it out, & the original barrel got lost.   :Frown:   I've had it for 4 yrs, & it didn't cycle well at first.  The trick with these is to get the brass sleeve clean & dry.  I thought i would need to get replacement sleeves, which they still sell, but it just needed a good cleaning & lube.

If yours is a 1950, it might be a us remington made version.. fn didn't resume production until after ww2, in 1952.  Remington made the browning a5 during the war years.  Belgium was kind of occupied, at the time..   :Big Grin: 

Of all the revolutionary designs that john browning produced, he considered the a5 his crowning achievement.  They are still very competent shotguns, & reliable.  I've taken mine upland bird hunting a few times, & it is as good as any modern semi-auto.

----------


## usfan

> Oh my yes. 
> 
> I'm getting some Ameriglo I-Dot night sights for it.


Some people don't care for the blocky sights.. which you can't see in the dark, of course.  They don't bother me a lot, since i can't see anyway.  
 :Laughing7: 

The only sights i've changed out were on a ruger lcr in 38spl.  I put on the trijicon night sights, which glow like a watch hand in the dark.  But i think, like a watch hand, they need to be 'charged' by light to do it.  I think if i pulled it out of a holster at night, it would still be point & shoot, as i doubt i could see the tiny glow of the trijicon sights.

Other than a few mags, i've done nothing to the glock 19.  It eats anything, you can clean it or not, & it always goes bang.  I'm very partial to revolvers & the 357/38spl round, but the glock 19 with 15+1 rounds of hot 9mm is a very impressive bit of firepower.  Other than a shotgun for all around home defense & survival, a 9mm pistol like the glock is arguably the best all purpose firearm.  It has the portability & concealability that the shotgun lacks.  A couple of extra mags in your pocket, & you've got nearly 50 rounds at hand.  Carrying 2 boxes of shotgun shells is definitely a lot harder.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Sweet!! I have a Glock 19 Gen4 to keep my G-17 Gen4 company.


You must have been a real good boy this past year.

----------

DonGlock26 (12-26-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Some people don't care for the blocky sights.. which you can't see in the dark, of course.  They don't bother me a lot, since i can't see anyway.  
> 
> 
> The only sights i've changed out were on a ruger lcr in 38spl.  I put on the trijicon night sights, which glow like a watch hand in the dark.  But i think, like a watch hand, they need to be 'charged' by light to do it.  I think if i pulled it out of a holster at night, it would still be point & shoot, as i doubt i could see the tiny glow of the trijicon sights.
> 
> Other than a few mags, i've done nothing to the glock 19.  It eats anything, you can clean it or not, & it always goes bang.  I'm very partial to revolvers & the 357/38spl round, but the glock 19 with 15+1 rounds of hot 9mm is a very impressive bit of firepower.  Other than a shotgun for all around home defense & survival, a 9mm pistol like the glock is arguably the best all purpose firearm.  It has the portability & concealability that the shotgun lacks.  A couple of extra mags in your pocket, & you've got nearly 50 rounds at hand.  Carrying 2 boxes of shotgun shells is definitely a lot harder.



Officer Lydia Adams is 'babysitting' a young woman who witnessed some gang violence and is being kept in protective custody but she revealed her location to the gang bangers who intend to kill her in this episode of the fine (but cancelled) police drama, Southland.

When Officer Adams hears suspicious noises she first gets a handgun from the kitchen then quickly arms herself with a pump shotgun and she shows she isn't afraid to use it to dispatch the bad guys.

Great scene.

Cop bashers?

Suck it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Some people don't care for the blocky sights.. which you can't see in the dark, of course.  They don't bother me a lot, since i can't see anyway.  
> 
> 
> The only sights i've changed out were on a ruger lcr in 38spl.  I put on the trijicon night sights, which glow like a watch hand in the dark.  But i think, like a watch hand, they need to be 'charged' by light to do it.  I think if i pulled it out of a holster at night, it would still be point & shoot, as i doubt i could see the tiny glow of the trijicon sights.
> 
> Other than a few mags, i've done nothing to the glock 19.  It eats anything, you can clean it or not, & it always goes bang.  I'm very partial to revolvers & the 357/38spl round, but the glock 19 with 15+1 rounds of hot 9mm is a very impressive bit of firepower.  Other than a shotgun for all around home defense & survival, a 9mm pistol like the glock is arguably the best all purpose firearm.  It has the portability & concealability that the shotgun lacks.  A couple of extra mags in your pocket, & you've got nearly 50 rounds at hand.  Carrying 2 boxes of shotgun shells is definitely a lot harder.


I actually don't mind the stock Glock sights. I really like the old Sig Sauer bar-dot sights:











The Ameriglo I-Dot sights are set up the same and are night sights.

----------


## freyasman

So you got a Glock 19 and you said you already had the Glock 17, right? Ask Santa to bring you this http://www.jprifles.com/1.2.13_GMR.php  next year. It uses Glock 9mm magazines.  :Headbang:

----------


## usfan

> So you got a Glock 19 and you said you already had the Glock 17, right? Ask Santa to bring you this http://www.jprifles.com/1.2.13_GMR.php  next year. It uses Glock 9mm magazines.


I like the pistol caliber carbines.. they are a great combination with calibers you already have, & they increase the range & ballistics of the pistol round.  I currently have a mech tech carbine in 45 acp & 9mm.  I also have the keltec sub2k.  They both use the glock mags.  I like the kel tec better, & will probably sell or trade off the mech tech.  It uses my glock 19 'lower', so unless i get another g-19, i have to swap out the barrel & slide to get it back to a handgun.  The keltec is really lightweight, folds up pretty small, & is self contained.  For the size & weight consideration, it is very cool.

The only problem, if you can call it that, is that if i need a rifle or carbine, i'd much prefer to grab an ar-15.  30 rounds of 5.56 carries a lot more firepower & distance than the 9mm, even in the carbine.  But for someone wanting only a single caliber, its a good choice.

My daughter & SIL got me a electric trap thrower.. one of those that throws the clay pigeons, powered by a battery.  When they come down (today sometime) for the week, we'll probably take it to the range & shoot some clays.  The SIL is an avid waterfowler & upland bird hunter, & likes to keep his wing shooting polished.  I probably like shooting clay pigeons more than real birds, though they don't taste nearly as good.    :Geez:

----------


## Daily Bread

> Sweet!! I have a Glock 19 Gen4 to keep my G-17 Gen4 company.


You suck DonGlock 26 ! You suck .

----------

DonGlock26 (12-27-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## DonGlock26



----------

